# Trucks!



## bowhunter301

lets see some of your hunting rigs, or just your around town trucks.


----------



## bowhunter301

[attachment=0:3a4gc7mc]truck!.jpg[/attachment:3a4gc7mc] here is my truck, 91 f150 6" lift and 35" bfg km2 mudders. i love this truck!


----------



## bowhunter301

[attachment=0:wq8wq6mw]truck.jpg[/attachment:wq8wq6mw] here is another pic, i didn't know how to post them in the same post


----------



## nickpan

[attachment=0:dx393zy1]n606655301_4317546_710a.jpg[/attachment:dx393zy1][attachment=1:dx393zy1]Huntin Fishin 032a.jpg[/attachment:dx393zy1]


----------



## Fowlmouth

My hunting rig! Superduty F250 V-10 with 6.5" lift 35X12.50X17 cooper tires.


----------



## orvis1

The toy hauling machine:


----------



## bowhunter301

fowlmouth gotta love the ford. what are the specs on those trucks guys? im surprised good old 1eye hasn't been in here postin up chevy's! :wink:


----------



## dkhntrdstn

2001 dodge ram 1500.


----------



## Chaser

2006 Nissan Titan, crew cab. No lift, but it is leveled. I posted pics on another thread, so here's the link:

viewtopic.php?f=48&t=20777&start=10


----------



## threshershark




----------



## wyogoob




----------



## izzydog

2004 Excursion 37" tires, 40's as soon as I can afford them.
[attachment=1:ka85ztot]PHTO0025 (Small).jpg[/attachment:ka85ztot]

1993 Ford/Jeep monstrosity for the really nasty stuff.[attachment=0:ka85ztot]4th of July and slip slide 034 (Small).JPG[/attachment:ka85ztot]


----------



## bowhunter301

threshershark thats a way good looking pic! and wyo goob do you use those chains in the mud? and if so do they help out? izzydog i love the way the lifted excursions look


----------



## wyogoob

bowhunter301 said:


> ......................... and wyo goob do you use those chains in the mud? and if so do they help out?........................................................


They really help.

Most of the one-lane roads I used to get in and out of our backpacking "trailheads" were snowed-in for the Wyoming rifle elk hunt. What wasn't axle-deep in mud was ice or 18" of snow. So I chain up, take a hike for 5 or 6 days and when I come back out I don't have to worry if the roads are still bad or worse. This year they got worse.

Besides, the truck has those girly tires on it as you can see in the second pic.


----------



## bowhunter301

oh i bet they would help out a lot with those girly tires ha ha. i've just seen people using them and wondered if they were really practical.


----------



## TAK

You can climb a tree with chains on the front only! With all 4 I don't think you could be stopped! The only bad thing with chains is if you do get stuck you are STUCK!


----------



## stablebuck

dkhntrdstn, did you steal your dodge ram off the set of Walker Texas Ranger??? That's awesome!!! Probably got Chuck Norris's sweat all in it...maybe a red beard hair stuck in the flooring somewhere! I'm jealous...


----------



## fixed blade XC-3




----------



## bowhunter301

thats a good lookin truck you got there fixed blade!


----------



## onehun

[attachment=0:1ppd0e98]1114090824-01 (Small).jpg[/attachment:1ppd0e98]


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

bowhunter301 said:


> thats a good lookin truck you got there fixed blade!


Thanks man. That picture would make a great coors light commercial. Only I like Bud. 8)


----------



## bowhunter301

gotta love them fords!


----------



## b-creekoutfitters

2001 GMC 1500 Leveling kit,33" toyos,16"dick cepeks,k&n cold air intake,flowmaster exhaust,and of course ******* camo kit from camomyride.com


----------



## lunkerhunter2

2008 Ram 1500 Quad Big Horn with all the bells and whistles(GPS, power everything, upgraded tranny etc, 20" wheels and tires) and it is the only one of its kind in the US with Light Greystone Pearl paint. They screwed up at the factory and jumped the gun on the new 2009 paint color. It was the showroom truck at Hinkleys in Ogden. Set me back a few bucks. :wink:


----------



## highcountryfever

'72 Short bed chevy. 4" lift with 33's.


----------



## wyogoob

highcountryfever said:


> '72 Short bed chevy. 4" lift with 33's.


oh, that's nice


----------



## phantom

I think that '72 body style was the best they ever did. I don't know why they don't re use it, with some upgrades, like od trans, fuel injection, and computer controls for the major systems.


----------



## deadicatedweim

highcountryfever said:


> '72 Short bed chevy. 4" lift with 33's.


My FAVORITE Chevy truck. I still have the bow tie off of my 72 and I'm going to turn it into a belt buckle. Mine had a 383 and would light my 36's up. I regret selling it.


----------



## deadicatedweim

First time flexing this Toyota that I built earlier this year.


----------



## nickpan

deadicatedweim said:


> First time flexing this Toyota that I built earlier this year.


Does that happen to be in the southwest end of the SL valley where you're at in that pic?


----------



## deadicatedweim

honkerfool said:


> deadicatedweim said:
> 
> 
> 
> First time flexing this Toyota that I built earlier this year.
> 
> 
> 
> Does that happen to be in the southwest end of the SL valley where you're at in that pic?
Click to expand...

It's in Lindon UT.


----------



## Huge29

phantom said:


> I think that '72 body style was the best they ever did. I don't know why they don't re use it...


With the return of the classic Mustang, Challenger, Camaro, Charger...thanks to Ford's lead maybe they will bring back more of the classics; seems to be working. It always makes me wonder what will they think of next?


----------



## bowhunter301

now lets see the trucks you wish you could buy! maybe this will get some more pics!


----------



## dkhntrdstn

stablebuck said:


> dkhntrdstn, did you steal your dodge ram off the set of Walker Texas Ranger??? That's awesome!!! Probably got Chuck Norris's sweat all in it...maybe a red beard hair stuck in the flooring somewhere! I'm jealous...


nope i did not. sorry.Thanks


----------



## JAT83

Dadgum y'all...Where do y'all get the money for these nice trucks? j/k :lol: :lol: :lol: 

The closest I have to a truck is my Toyota Matrix...

I wish they would make a Toyota Tundra Diesel, then I would buy a truck!!!


----------



## STEVO

The STEVO-MOBILE!!!!!!! 










She's not a beaut anymore, But she has sure taken some abuse over the years.


----------



## duneman101

dang stevo! looks like you buried that sucker, what did it take to get it out?


----------



## .45

duneman101 said:


> dang stevo! looks like you buried that sucker, what did it take to get it out?


50 bucks !!!

Ha ha STEVO !!! -/|\- -/|\-


----------



## STEVO

Haha, Close .45. Mine was only 25 bucks cause it was under a half hour job. 

Duneman101, It took a 100 foot piece of bunjee rope and a old scout with about 37" mudders on it. Once I got all hooked up I was able to push the scout right out. Rope & all :mrgreen:

Funny part was after I was out, I started backing back down into the hole again. The guy was wondering what the hell I was doing. I told him I still had 15 mins left on that half hour & I wanted to try it again. The look on his face was priceless :lol: :lol:


----------



## Bhilly81

hey stevo where was that at was that moon lake? i have seen and pulled alot of trucks and atvs out of the mud there at moon lake back when you could use atvs on the beach


----------



## STEVO

Ya it was moon lake. Apparently at that lake when its low, there is a good 3 inches of hard dirt on top of 50 feet of muddy pudding type stuff. Makes for a adventure


----------



## .45

The real truth is, STEVO was TRESPASSING !!!

Since I was there the day before him and there was nobody around, I proclaimed the whole lake as MINE !!!

If you look real close at this picture, you'll see my truck is parked exactly where STEVO's was. My truck is not stuck, nor decrapitated and it didn't have to be towed.....drove it out of there in 2 wheel drive. Of course....... it's a Chevy, could I ask for more ?










Stay out of my Secret Spots STEVO !!!!! :twisted:


----------



## gdog




----------



## orvis1

gdog said:


>


Nice looking rig!


----------



## Bhilly81

Yea moon lake is good for water level changes and quick we saw it rise up 20 feet one weekend while we were there one year and the next year it was so low there was a guy tried driving his brand new truck and 5th wheel trailer across the beach and burried both of them just like stevos truck it was some great fun watching everyone there try to pull him out it was an all day ordeal and 3 tow trucks later


----------



## MeanGene

Ok here is mine. 2000 F-350 Super Duty, 7.3 power stroke, super chips tuner, K&N air, 4" exhuast w/5" tip, Air bags, finned alum tranny and diff covers. Hauls anything I want it to. Not pictured are new crome nerf bars I just put on.


----------



## XJ_Jeeper

Here is my truck. Playing around on a retaining wall! 8)


----------



## hunterfisher

1971 Ford Bronco will outcrawl anything


----------



## XJ_Jeeper

hunterfisher said:


> 1971 Ford Bronco will outcrawl anything


That is the best looking Bronco Ive seen!


----------



## b-creekoutfitters

2001 GMC ex cab 5.3 litre. 3" body lift. 3" leveling kit. 35x12.50x16 hancook dynapro mt, custom exhaust , k&n intake,


----------



## bowhunter3

Here is my current everyday truck
[attachment=2:5rh1xswz]4860495881_af1f36af27.jpg[/attachment:5rh1xswz]

The classic[attachment=1:5rh1xswz]12075052.jpg[/attachment:5rh1xswz]

The one I want[attachment=0:5rh1xswz]2011-ford-f-100-01.jpg[/attachment:5rh1xswz]


----------



## bowhunter3

The ugly dodge was basically given to me, it gets the job done though


----------



## b-creekoutfitters

are those dick cepek dc2 wheels on the ford


----------



## bowhunter3

sure is


----------



## b-creekoutfitters

Ive got the same ones on my truck but solid chrome . Do you have problems with the center caps and rust


----------



## bowhunter3

not yet knock on wood


----------



## RTMC

Finally about done!


----------

